# Netflix now plays in 1080p on your iPhone 6 Plus



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Netflix now plays in 1080p on your iPhone 6 Plus*

(engadget.com) - Did you buy that big, honking iPhone 6 Plus so that you could watch Netflix videos in glorious 1080p? If you did, today's your lucky day. Netflix has updated its iOS app to make full use of the higher-res screens on the iPhone 6 and 6 Plus, including native 1080p playback on the Plus; like your Android 4.3+-toting counterparts, you won't miss a pixel on most content....

Full Story Here


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

So what's the data plan and speed required for 1080p streaming? 
4K 25 MBPS required. 
And at that speed and data use you better be on wifi.

So what's 1080p?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice! I tried it at lunch time, and it worked fine on LTE connection only. 

Of course, it doesn't need—can't use— 1080 vertical pixels, nor anything like 1920 horizontal ones, so I wonder whose definition of HD it is!?


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Tested with playback of the Example Short 23.976 video which displays the current Bitrate in real-time on screen and saw 4300 kbps (classified as Super HD by NF standards) 1080p at 1920x1080 resolution (iPhone 6 Plus)


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

1080i 1080p what's the difference? Is not like i'll be able to see the difference anyway
now 4k in the other hand...


----------

